# Dojo Loach



## TMF89 (Aug 25, 2010)

Alright guys so I bought one for my 29 gallon yesterday. In the LFS tank, bag, and when first introduced to my tank, he was extremely active swimming all over the place. However last night when I got back from work, I found him buried completely under the sand, only is barbels were above it, and eventually those went under too! lol

At the end of the night I came back and saw the same situation, but in a different part of the tank. This morning he was out of the sand, but sitting motionless behind a rock structure in the back of the tank, then against the filter intake. When I nudged the intake to make sure he hadn't gone to the fishy place in the sky, he started and swam about a foot to the front of the tank, where he is currently sitting. My question is: Why is he being so placid? My aquarium doesn't really have any place for him to hide, I bought two small logs anticipating smaller bottom dwellers, but the Dojo caught my eye. I plan on buying a long thin piece of rock and angling it so the back of the rock is in the sand, while the front slowly rises in the front, to give him a place to hide. Do you think that will make him more comfortable, or should I add other bottom dwellers/Dojos to give him some pals? Thanks guys!


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

Weather loaches are active, peaceful, and hardy fish that are sometimes used as starter fish in an aquarium. They can be "friendly" towards humans, allowing physical contact and hand feeding. They have, however, been known to attack very small fish in smaller aquariums. They get along better with goldfish.The loaches will be more active given more space and greater numbers. Solitary weather loaches tend to spend much of their time hiding. They will spend a lot of time hiding or staying still, but should be given a place to stay which will have cover and shade. Tank decorations that they can swim through and driftwood both work great for this.


----------



## TMF89 (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks...but I know how to look up their profile, lol.

I guess either my options are getting another loach or two and a big piece of rock or two to create some overhangs for hiding, or trying to return this one, and get some other bottom feeding fish? I should've done more research when I bought the guy, the LFS guy told me that they maxed out around 6", he thought. Also I didn't know they're so apt to cold water temps, I have my tank set in the upper 70s, and read online that that can severely reduce the life of the fish. What do you guys recommend?


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

havent had one of these. thats why i looked up i's info


----------

